# Stem Cell Cure For Displasia and Arthritis



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone seen this yet?

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Ne...-pets/-/1637132/4771016/-/cdbyyw/-/index.html

This was run recently and there was so much interest by the public they ran a few more pieces.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

From what I have been able to gather, this is not really a cure, but does improve mobility and relieves pain. If people have the money, it is worth a try for sure, but the response can be somewhat individually variable.
PS....it is about 3,500 bucks.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

our Vet in Daytona is offering this treatment.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gina Pasieka said:


> PS....it is about 3,500 bucks.


That sure is better than it used to be. I recall when I originally looked into this procedure it was about $5500-6000.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

A former member with our FEMA TF had this done for her gsd. It absolutely increased mobility for her dog. Dog started doing things that she had not done since she was younger. 

I would like to see before and after xrays for cartilage or bone comparison.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There isn't a cure for displaysia - there is a cure for the arthrose that can occur and muscle building can help a lot.

That's how I understand it.

What I am not sure about is all the remedies that render the dog to not feel pain in which he races around again and the displaysia degree increases.

A dog with such hips should be exercised to keep up the muscle development but not be allowed to race around - it's a short term "lifter" but will end up in worse damage to the hips???


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That makes a lot of sense to me Gillian. I can see it as a savior for an old dog but a younger dog would still have to be kept a lot quieter then a dog with no problems.


----------

